# More steaming at Dans



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

hi All,
Today I managed to make it over to Dan Pantages to have a steam up after lunch with him and Eric.
Wonderful track.
Just the right size so you can stand in the middle and get to your loco easily (except for the bushes and trees!).
Anyway, here are some photos of the afternoon steaming.








My Royal Hudson stretching it's legs.









The one passing loop currently in use. This will be the main steaming up area I think.









Eric watches my Hudson pass.









Dan and Eric fixing a few lose screws while the Hudson Runs. When you have a train running you can see where there are 'problems'.









Dan checks the water level in the tender of Erics Royal Hudson.









Dan hiding behind a bush taking a photo.









A proud Railway President views his railway and waits for his turn to steam up the S2.









We need a bigger steam up area Dan!!!









Great flowing curves and a smooth track. Well done Dan.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

On the day of tricks or treats it certainly a treat to see the action on a well planned and executed layout. Seems based on the photos that once completed there will be many impressive steamups and photos to come.
For us a day of learning the "tricks" of setting up track with one main straight almost complete along with cross over switches, maybe we will a fall run prior to cold weather (tonight down to 35 degrees) sets in (Indian summer denoted as a warm up after the first frost).


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking track. I expecially like the MOW train helping with the final track work tweeking


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet layout


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,
Three more photos to add that Dan sent me from his 'behind the bush' camera work.










Down the 'back fence' straight. 









My Royal Hudson rounds the 'tree curve'.









and Eric's Royal Hudson seen at the same place from the 'inside' of the track.
All the best,
David leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

Does Dan often hide in the bushes and take photo's?

Rob Meadows

Los Angeles


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Movies needed. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

tac, if I knew how to do that I would, but I don't, so I can't. Well Rob, if you see a flash, offer to buy the negatives, it will be cheaper.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 02 Nov 2010 08:46 PM 
tac, if I knew how to do that I would, but I don't, so I can't. Well Rob, if you see a flash, offer to buy the negatives, it will be cheaper. 

Are you still using film Dan?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, very nice layout.

Don


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

What? Dan has a real railroad....say it ain't so....and a very nice job too....Congrats Dan! I might have to visit someday. 

Sam


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

You're all welcome; just give me a day's notice. Sam, I thought you don't come to the Left Coast anymore. No I am not using film, I picked up a box of pixels at the local thrift store but I don't know how to get them on MLS.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan,

Go somewhere like *Flickr.com* and open an account. It's free. 


Upload your photos.

Left click on a photo that you want to post. When it comes up bigger, right click on it. A little window pops up. In the window, left click _*Medium 640*_. Right click on the 640 size photo, and left click on_ copy link location_[/b].


Then come back here, and left click on the _insert image_[/b] icon. It's the one to the left of the _smiley face_[/b]. In the box that says _url_[/b], right click, and then left click on *paste*[/i]. Then at the bottom, left click on *insert*. Your picture will pop up, just like the one below.

If that sounds too complicated, bring your laptop to DH and we will have a clinic.

Either way, see you then.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

BUT Tom, 
Dan's not a First Class Member, so I don't think that he sees the 'insert image' icon, does he????? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

David,

I'm not sure. I thought I had the icon before I became a first class member, but I could be wrong.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan can still post his pics at Flickr and just direct the guys to his Flickr site.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

The little button alone makes membership worth the price


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I used to be able to post pictures using code. It doesn't seem to work any more.


Dan,

Revised procedure...

1. Become a First Class Member.

2. Proceed as in previous post...


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, another test using code...




It works, but the code is a bit sticky. It would be easier to become a First Class Member.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

What do you mean "It works", that doesn't look like my railroad. :>)


----------

